# Diarrhea---Fecal Update---



## allanimals21 (May 18, 2012)

So I have a wether who will be a year in august.  He has randomly gotten the runs this last week or so.  He was recently wormed with Valbazen and given invermectin for lice.  No one else has the runs and he still grazes.  Any ideas?  No food changes.  Its not like water.  Its cow pie and its green.  I wonder if the grass is just too much for him for some reason?  He has been moved pens in the last 2 weeks.  Any ideas?  My vet asked me if I've tested for Johnes on any of the goats.  Which I haven't.  I don't know where they would have picked that up.  And no one else is showing any signs of anything being wrong.  Ideas?


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

Have you had a fecal done yet?


----------



## allanimals21 (May 18, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Have you had a fecal done yet?


No I haven't


----------



## allanimals21 (May 18, 2012)

I also just thought about this....the water bucket in that pen is a rubber bucket.  He is used to a plastic bucket...could there be something from the rubber bucket leeching out due to the warmer temps that could be upseting his guts?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 18, 2012)

I would start with a fecal and go from there. Make sure they look for coccidia as well as the usual culprits. Just because he is a year old doesn't mean he is completely immune from coccidia.

If any bucket isn't clean, that could cause a problem but since you have wormed your goats, I would make sure that that is no longer a problem.


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would start with a fecal and go from there. Make sure they look for coccidia as well as the usual culprits. Just because he is a year old doesn't mean he is completely immune from coccidia.
> 
> If any bucket isn't clean, that could cause a problem but since you have wormed your goats, I would make sure that that is no longer a problem.


x2


----------



## allanimals21 (May 19, 2012)

so we ran a fecal on the guy with the diarrhea.  Coccidia and stomach worms.  Apparently the Valbazen didnt help him.  So now I have to give everyone panacur and corid.  I've never used corid and I going to do the drench method. Ok...this may sound dumb...but drench...does that mean to pour it on them or orally?  I know stupid question


----------



## redtailgal (May 19, 2012)

No such thing as a stupid question around here.  

Drench means pour it down their throat.  Best thing is to use a drench gun, I picked one up for 8$ at the farm store.  If you can't get one, then a syringe (without a needle on it) would work.

You'll need to REALLy get it in there, make sure they swallow it all.  They will fight you, so be prepared to hold them.  I straddle mine, hold their chin up, slip the drencher between the lips, down the throat and then give them the liquid, if they are relatively calm, I like to give the liquid a little slow, but if they fight me, I just give them a solid squirt.  I usually hold their heads for a couple seconds afterward to keep them from spitting, then give a treat.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 19, 2012)

What dosage did you use on the Valbazen and what dosage are you planning on using for Safeguard? Do you have Safeguard in paste or liquid? Valbazen and Safeguard liquid should be dosed at 1cc per 10 lbs. The paste should be dosed at 3 times the recommended dosage. Also, do for 3 days in a row and repeat in two weeks.


----------



## allanimals21 (May 20, 2012)

I did 1 cc per 10 on the valbazen.  I've got liquid panacur.  I was told by the vet .5 ml per 10lbs and repeat in 30 days


----------



## elevan (May 20, 2012)

I would go with a different drug for the coccidia over CoRid.  Here's some info on what you can use and what dosages are most common.
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat



Here's what we use for dewormers and at what dosages:
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-goat-med-chest


> Ivomec 1% Injectible or Pour-On (give orally instead) - 1cc per 25# body weight, 1x weekly for 3 weeks
> 
> Ivermectin Sheep Drench 0.08% - 9 cc per 26# - repeat in 10 days
> 
> ...


----------



## ksalvagno (May 20, 2012)

I would follow the dosage your vet gave you for the Pancur since he would know what works in your area. I would follow up in 2 weeks though instead of a whole month. Did he say to do it for 3 days in a row? I would do the Panacur for 3-5 days in a row both times.


----------



## allanimals21 (May 20, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would follow the dosage your vet gave you for the Pancur since he would know what works in your area. I would follow up in 2 weeks though instead of a whole month. Did he say to do it for 3 days in a row? I would do the Panacur for 3-5 days in a row both times.


She didnt say to give it for 3 days.  The corid she told me is 5 days.  I checked a few eyelids and no one looks really bad.  They all still look pink so that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 20, 2012)

Yes, Corid should be given 5 days in a row. Panacur (Safeguard) should be given 3 days in a row.


----------



## elevan (May 20, 2012)

allanimals21 said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stomach worms aren't gonna affect the goats in a way that would pale the eyelids.  FAMACHA (checking the eyelids) is used for the Barberpole worm.


----------



## allanimals21 (May 20, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> allanimals21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well there wasn't any of those in the fecal


----------



## redtailgal (May 20, 2012)

Not having barbers in the fecal is why the eyelids are pink.  The eyelids will remain pink unless their are barberpoles or another problem.

The point is to not use eyelid color to judge the condition of your animals when dealing with brown stomach worms.


----------

